# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Alkoholgenuss und Inkontinenz

## Henner

Hallo, liebe Forumsmitglieder!
Vielleicht ist die Frage banal, aber gibt es einen Zusammenhang zwischen Alkoholgenuss und Inkontinenz?
Korrekterweise: ... erhöhte Inkontinenz nach Alkoholgenuss?
Herzliche Grüsse, Henner

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Henner,
ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Inkontinenz, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass leichter Alkoholgenuss ein Problem sein könnte. Bei größeren Mengen haben aber sogar manche "kontinente" ein Problem damit, insbesondere nach dem Einschlafen. Dieses Phänomen wird wahrscheinlich von Person zu Person und Mengenabhängig sein.
Gruß,
Hans-W.

----------


## Michael

> Vielleicht ist die Frage banal, aber gibt es einen Zusammenhang zwischen Alkoholgenuss und Inkontinenz?
> Henner


Hallo Henner,
Deine Frage finde ich überhaupt nicht banal. Es ist mir schon öfter passiert, dass ich nach Alkoholgenuß sehr leicht ins Bett nachts uriniert habe, obwohl ich mich als kontinent bezeichne, abgesehn von ein paar Tröpfchen schon mal. Es passiert mir aber auch, wenn ich abends ungewöhnlich viel Flüssigkeit eingenommen habe.
Auf jeden Fall, vor meiner RPE konnte ich Alkohol genießen ohne je irgendwelche Probleme mit der Kontinenz zu bekommen.
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## gerard us

> Hallo, liebe Forumsmitglieder!
> Vielleicht ist die Frage banal, aber gibt es einen Zusammenhang zwischen Alkoholgenuss und Inkontinenz?
> Korrekterweise: ... erhöhte Inkontinenz nach Alkoholgenuss?
> Herzliche Grüsse, Henner


Alkohol ist ein Diuretikum (eine harnabführende Substanz). Bier enthält daneben Hordenin, eine aus der Gerste stammende Substanz, die ebenfalls ein Diuretikum ist. Außerdem enthalten Bier und Wein Wasser, das stark diuretisch wirkt. 

Ein Biertrinker scheidet mehr Wasser aus, als er mit dem Bier aufnimmt, selbst dann, wenn im Körper Wassermangel herrscht. 

Erhöhte Inkontinenz nach Alkoholgenuss ist erklärbar, besonders wenn eine Neigung zur Inkontinenz vorliegt.

Gruß Gerhard

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Mitleser, 
heute gelesen




> Ärzte Zeitung, 12.10.2012 18:09
> 
> 
> *Prostatakrebs*
> 
> *Neuer Ratgeber für Ärzte und Erkrankte*
> 
> *LEIPZIG* (mju). Patienten mit Prostata-Ca brauchen intensive Beratung, vor allem bei antihormoneller Therapie. Viele Patienten fragen auch, wie sie selbst aktiv an ihrer Genesung mitwirken können. Takeda hat deshalb zusammen mit Urologen, Psychoonkologen, Sport- und Ernährungsmedizinern den Ratgeber "Ich bleibe am Ball" entwickelt. Er ist über den Außendienst beziehbar.


Zum Artikel gehts hier

Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Winfried,

gut, dass Du uns erneut die Richtung aufzeigst, wie man unter Einbeziehung besonders auch von Sport bzw. Bewegung günstige Impulse auf das Krebsgeschehen auszulösen vermag.
Der gute Baumann hat z.B. schon *hier* einige Hinweise zusammmen mit Dr. Freerk gegeben.

Mit dem von Dir eingestellten Link lassen sich weitere Fenster öffnen, so dass z.B. auch dieser Auszug erscheint:

"Dies ist das wichtigste Ergebnis der Auswertung einer Datenbank, in der seit 2005 die Behandlung von Männern mit Prostatakrebs erfasst wird. Nach radikaler Prostatektomie werden aber auch immer mehr fortgeschrittene Tumoren festgestellt."

Daraus könnte man entnehmen, dass vermehrt bewußt auch dann noch ektomiert wird, wenn eigentlich keine Aussicht auf Heilung mehr besteht. *Hier* der vollständige Text.

*"Soweit Vernunft ausreicht, kann die Technik gesteuert werden. Die Technik kann aber kein Versagen der Vernunft ausgleichen"
*(Carl Friedrich von Weizsäcker)

----------


## gunssy

Hallo und Guten Morgen,

also ich finde deine Frage auch alles andere als banal. Meiner Meinung gibt es da schon einen Zusammenhang. Mein Mann hatte eine Zeitlang das Problem wenn er am Abend etwas zuviel Bier getrunken hatte, dann hat er nachts ins Bett gemacht. Das passierte ihm sonst nie nur nach etwas zuviel Alkohol.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo gunssy,

bitte beachte, dass Henner seine "banale Frage" vor fast auf den Tag genau sechs Jahren stellte. Er ist in diesem Forum nicht mehr aktiv, es sei denn unter einem an deren Benutzernamen.

Ralf

----------


## Stempel

> Daraus könnte man entnehmen, dass vermehrt bewußt auch dann noch ektomiert wird, wenn eigentlich keine Aussicht auf Heilung mehr besteht. *Hier* der vollständige Text.


Gut, dass Du für Deine Schlussfolgerung den Konjunktiv bemühst und "eigentlich" das Richtige meinst. Denn der Patient, welcher sich an Deiner Statistik vorbeigemogelt hätte und wegen eigentlicher Aussichtslosigkeit auf Heilung nicht operiert wird und dann an Prostatakrebs stirbt, wäre wegen dieser bösen Mogelei mit Operation noch lebendig oder anderweitig tot. 

Ich für mich bin ganz froh für meine OP letztes Jahr. Als Hochsicherheitsrisiko in Deinem Sinne wäre ich jetzt ganz sicher nur noch palliativ behandelbar. Mit Glück kann ich nun noch den Schulabschluss meiner Kinder bei guter Lebensqualität genießen. Also sei bitte vorsichtig mit Sprüchen wie "eigentlich unheilbar" und Konsequenzen hieraus. 

Dies ist aber dennoch eine sehr merkwürdige Exkursion weg von dem sechs Jahre alten Thema zu Alkohol und Bettnässen. Selbst mit abendlichen drei Liter Bier bleibt die Matratze trocken. 

Gruß, Wolfgang

----------

